# Rumours and transfers



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2016)

It's that time of year again when rumours start and transfers start, so I thought I'd start a thread.

I have no rumours.

Nor transfer news.


----------



## Crackle (18 Jun 2016)

Me neither.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (18 Jun 2016)

I've heard a rumour that there aren't any transfers in the pipeline.


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2016)

Twats.
Nibali, Ulissi and Maijka to Lampre Merida Bahrain for a start


----------



## pawl (19 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> Twats.
> Nibali, Ulissi and Maijka to Lampre Merida Bahrain for a
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jun 2016)

Peter Sagan to Bora Argon? 
http://www.hln.be/hln/nl/952/Wielre...p-weg-naar-Bora-Majka-naar-Team-Bahrein.dhtml


----------



## smutchin (19 Jun 2016)

Frank Schleck to the Knacker's Yard? If they can at least make a few pots of glue out of him, his life will not have been totally in vain.


----------



## Hont (20 Jun 2016)

Degonkolb to Trek Segafredo


----------



## User169 (30 Jun 2016)

Sagan to Bora-Argon.


----------



## rich p (30 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> Sagan to Bora-Argon.


What! A pro-conti team or will they step up top world level?


----------



## User169 (30 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> What! A pro-conti team or will they step up top world level?



Doesn't say.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/rep...n-and-add-hansgrohe-as-naming-rights-sponsor/

Press conference later today...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Peter Sagan to Bora Argon?
> http://www.hln.be/hln/nl/952/Wielre...p-weg-naar-Bora-Majka-naar-Team-Bahrein.dhtml





DP said:


> Sagan to Bora-Argon.



Not so  after all...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jun 2016)

Pinot re-signs for FDJ for another 2 seasons.


----------



## User169 (30 Jun 2016)

Bora-Argon say they're not signing Sagan in their press conference.


----------



## rich p (30 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> Bora-Argon say they're not signing Sagan in their press conference.


But they are going for world tour status!


----------



## oldroadman (30 Jun 2016)

Sagan is probably too expensive for them at the moment. Whether his agent will be able to get a Tinkoff level deal for him in the future is another matter. Like all quality riders, start at a reasonable price, increase in value, top out, and have to accept a bit less as time and economics have their effects.


----------



## Louch (2 Jul 2016)

Any specific reason why sky haven't went for Sagan? I know they are gc focused on grand tours, but he would be a good pr move for them in Europe


----------



## SWSteve (3 Jul 2016)

Alpecin set to leave Giant. Off to Katusha. 


Despite the amazing shower intrusion adverts


----------



## brommers (4 Jul 2016)

Apparently Tony Martin is off to Bora


----------



## SWSteve (5 Jul 2016)

brommers said:


> Apparently Tony Martin is off to Bora



That would support the idea Speciailised are going there with money and bikes. Maybe he'll get a go at some monuments


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2016)

l'Equipe reporting that Team Bahrain not progressing as well as they had planned (good) and Nibali is looking for a new team for next season.


----------



## Crackle (11 Jul 2016)

George Bennett in talks with Steve Hansen about a Centre position.


----------



## rich p (11 Jul 2016)

Bert to Trek is the talk of the town


----------



## SWSteve (11 Jul 2016)

Dumoulin is leaving Giant, but we don't where he is going. Can't remember whether that has been said in here or not


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2016)

Pantano to Trek-Useless-Career-End


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jul 2016)

Sagan has signed to Bora- Argon 18. Is taking two sponsors with him, one being speech, and is getting paid more than he did with Tinkoff...


----------



## Buddfox (23 Jul 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Sagan has signed to Bora- Argon 18. Is taking two sponsors with him, one being speech, and is getting paid more than he did with Tinkoff...



Seriously? Is this a transfer rumour or fact?! Quite a coup if so...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jul 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Seriously? Is this a transfer rumour or fact?! Quite a coup if so...



Tinkov himself is saying it.


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Pantano to Trek-Useless-Career-End


Pantano was pacing Mollema yesterday.


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Seriously? Is this a transfer rumour or fact?! Quite a coup if so...



I don't know if this has been confirmed yet, but my understanding is that they're stepping up to WorldTour level next year and taking on another headline sponsor (instead of Argon18). I don't know if they promotion was because they signed Sagan, or if Sagan signed because of the promotion, but either way, they're clearly a team with ambitions. 

The official line from the UCI is that there will be 17 WT teams next year, a net loss of three. I know Tinkoff and IAM are going, but presumably there must be two others dropping out if the Bora-Argon18 rumour is true. Anyone know which ones?

For 2018, the number of teams will drop to 16. There will be changes to the rules about running teams as well - including a cap on the number of days racing for individual riders, and on the number of riders in a squad - this is an extension of the _cahier des charges_ to which some teams have already signed up (and to which Astana were obliged to sign up) to cover all World Tour teams.


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2016)

Did I read Etixx where not handing out contracts beyond 2017?


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2016)

I've also heard that Maciej Bodnar is moving to Bora-Hansgrohe* with Sagan as well. Anyone know if this has been confirmed yet? Bodnar is to Sagan what Eisel is to Cav, so it would make sense.

*kitchen and bathroom fittings - to complement the cooker extractor fans.

They're going to have a good line-up next season. Emanuel Buchmann, Sam Bennett and Patrick Konrad are all very promising. They've also got the brilliantly named young sprinter/classics rider Phil Bauhaus who could be interesting.



smutchin said:


> The official line from the UCI is that there will be 17 WT teams next year, a net loss of three. I know Tinkoff and IAM are going, but presumably there must be two others dropping out if the Bora-Argon18 rumour is true. Anyone know which ones?



Doh! I miscounted. There are 18 teams this year, so IAM and Tinkoff leaving and Bora stepping up would add up perfectly.



Crackle said:


> Did I read Etixx where not handing out contracts beyond 2017?



Maybe it's Etixx who are leaving at the end of 2017. That would be a terrible shame. I know Orica were having trouble finding a new title sponsor after 2017 but I don't know if BikeExchange coming on board has resolved that.

The other interesting rumour is the possibility of more British races joining the World Tour calendar.


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jul 2016)

Boo end announced as re-signing for a year. Same article in Cycking news says Etixx not offering contracts beyond 2017. Think cycling podcast had an interview with le fevre where he said it's as far as he do. See himself going, and would like to see life away from bikes, of something along those lines.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Boo end announced as re-signing for a year. Same article in Cycking news says Etixx not offering contracts beyond 2017. Think cycling podcast had an interview with le fevre where he said it's as far as he do. See himself going, and would like to see life away from bikes, of something along those lines.



...only in a meaningful language rather than autocompletese.


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> I've also heard that Maciej Bodnar is moving to Bora-Hansgrohe* with Sagan as well. Anyone know if this has been confirmed yet? Bodnar is to Sagan what Eisel is to Cav, so it would make sense.
> 
> *kitchen and bathroom fittings - to complement the *cooker extractor fans*.



@theclaud , @Crackle , @User14044


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jul 2016)

HF2300 said:


> ...only in a meaningful language rather than autocompletese.




Boonen re-signed for another year. 

Le Fevre has said contracts only going until end of 2017 until he decides what he wants to do, cycling or life.


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> @theclaud , @Crackle , @User14044


Aptly named extractor fans, Bora.


----------



## brommers (24 Jul 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Boonen re-signed for another year


He won stage 1 of Tour de Wallonie Saturday - so still going well


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jul 2016)

Roche to BMC?

http://www.nieuwsblad.be/cnt/dmf20160726_02399606


----------



## brommers (26 Jul 2016)

Dan McLay to .....?


----------



## rich p (28 Jul 2016)

Everyone to everywhere...
...maybe
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/transfers-the-lay-of-the-land-before-the-window-opens-on-august-1/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2016)

cyclinghub.tv Transfers, part 1

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iefTLY4mttE


----------



## brommers (1 Aug 2016)

Sagan confirmed + muckers and brother
Just noted that Jonathan Dibben is riding for Cannondale-Drapac at the Tour of Utah as a trainee (as of 1/8/2016)


----------



## Killiekevin (1 Aug 2016)

Roche to BMC confirmed. Good move for both IMO


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2016)

Lobato to Lotto Jumbo


----------



## SWSteve (1 Aug 2016)

Astana to ride Argon 18 bikes next year


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2016)

Kreuziger to Orica. 
Good domestique for Yates and Chavez but a dubious history.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2016)

Hugh Carthy seemingly off to Cannondale on a 2 year deal


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Hugh Carthy seemingly off to Cannondale on a 2 year deal


Caja Rural to Cannondale is a step up, right?


----------



## SWSteve (1 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Caja Rural to Cannondale is a step up, right?




Will they be keeping the Drapac team? If so, then probably


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Caja Rural to Cannondale is a step up, right?


It will be interesting to see how they use his skills


----------



## 400bhp (1 Aug 2016)

John Dibben to Cannondale. The forgotten man of BC. Really pleased for him.


----------



## smutchin (2 Aug 2016)

Killiekevin said:


> Roche to BMC confirmed. Good move for both IMO



Yes, BMC definitely need another supposed GC contender who always falls short when given the opportunity.


----------



## smutchin (2 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Lobato to Lotto Jumbo



Try saying that quickly five times.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Aug 2016)

Lars Boom to Lotto Jumbo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Aug 2016)

Tobias Ludvigsson to FDJ


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Tobias Ludvigsson to FDJ


Who?


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2016)

I know who Tobias Ludvigsson is but I can't recall who FDJ are...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I know who Tobias Ludvigsson is but I can't recall who FDJ are...


Commonly referred to a Francis de Joo


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Commonly referred to a Francis de Joo


Do they have a headline rider that I might have heard of? 
Hang on, is it Teebo Peanut?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Do they have a headline rider that I might have heard of?
> Hang on, is it Teebo Peanut?


Sandy Casar


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Sandy Casar


That's the geezer.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (3 Aug 2016)

Jacopo Guarnieri (Katusha), Tobias Ludvigsson (Giant-Alpecin) et Rudy Molard (Cofidis) rejoignent l'équipe FDJ pour la saison prochaine (L'Equipe)


----------



## brommers (3 Aug 2016)

LottoNL-Jumbo have signed a young Chinese rider Zhi Hui Jiang as a trainee - must be for commercial reasons as I can't any sign of real previous form.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> LottoNL-Jumbo have signed a young Chinese rider Zhi Hui Jiang as a trainee - must be for commercial reasons as I can't any sign of real previous form.


Part of SEG Racing Academy, based in the Netherlands, so they must have seen some talent.

I spot that Freddy Ovett is also with SEG Racing Academy.


----------



## brommers (3 Aug 2016)

Louis Meintjes is apparently still at Lampre next season despite them dropping to pro continental - seems a waste as he is a real GT prospect


----------



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> Louis Meintjes is apparently still at Lampre next season despite them dropping to pro continental - seems a waste as he is a real GT prospect



He'll get a good shot at the Giro I imagine (assuming They are given a wildcard slot)


----------



## brommers (3 Aug 2016)

Another young British rider James Shaw is riding as a trainee for Lotto Soudal - promoted from their u23 team. He was 10th in the National Road Race Championships - a good performance from a rider only just turned 20.


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2016)

It takes me till January to get used to who's playing for who in the football and cycling is going the same way!
Plus the kit changes doesn't help.


----------



## brommers (4 Aug 2016)

Waitrose sponsoring Movistar


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Aug 2016)

Michael Matthews to Giant-Alpecin confirmed


----------



## HF2300 (4 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Michael Matthews to Giant-Alpecin confirmed



He'll need to stop hiding that lovely bouffant hair under caps then.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Aug 2016)

The end of the line for Frank Schleck, retiring at the end of the season; the doping twat.


----------



## Crackle (4 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> The end of the line for Frank Schleck, retiring at the end of the season; the doping twat.


Cue, we thought he had, replies.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Aug 2016)

Tony Martin to Katusha


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Tony Martin to Katusha


Wot! Seriously: Surprise.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Wot! Seriously: Surprise.


Yeah, I was surprised too until I thought that maybe I'd heard a rumour and forgotten!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Aug 2016)

Geniez to AG2R


----------



## SWSteve (17 Aug 2016)

There are plans for a women's Wiggins team


----------



## fimm (17 Aug 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> There are plans for a women's Wiggins team


That would be excellent, if true.


----------



## HF2300 (17 Aug 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> There are plans for a women's Wiggins team



He's been talking about this for a long time. Has it advanced beyond a concept?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Aug 2016)

Reported on cyclingnews so must be true


----------



## brommers (17 Aug 2016)

Geoghegan-Hart has signed for Sky


----------



## SWSteve (17 Aug 2016)

fimm said:


> That would be excellent, if true.





HF2300 said:


> He's been talking about this for a long time. Has it advanced beyond a concept?



Supposedly u23 and starting for the 2018 season.


----------



## Crackle (17 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> Geoghegan-Hart has signed for Sky


Damn. I'm gonna have to learn how to spell and pronounce his name now and I haven't nailed Kruisjiwiiiicki yet.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> Geoghegan-Hart has signed for Sky


We'll find out soon enough if the rumours of him being a little dick are true or not...


----------



## brommers (17 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Damn. I'm gonna have to learn how to spell and pronounce his name now and I haven't nailed Kruisjiwiiiicki yet.


TGH


----------



## brommers (17 Aug 2016)

He won't get away with that at Sky


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> We'll find out soon enough if the rumours of him being a little dick are true or not...



One might think it's a bit dickish to turn news like this into an attack on someone's character before they've even had a chance to prove themselves one way or another at the top level. Let's give him a chance, eh?


----------



## Crackle (17 Aug 2016)

Tao, taaaaaaooooooh, I nearly got it, with a little help. You won't go far wrong with this guide.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Aug 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> One might think it's a bit dickish to turn news like this into an attack on someone's character before they've even had a chance to prove themselves one way or another at the top level. Let's give him a chance, eh?


I have previously mentioned that he's supposed to be a bit of a dick - the increased exposure to the media at Sky will let us find out if this reputation is well earned or not.


----------



## User169 (17 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> I have previously mentioned that he's supposed to be a bit of a dick - the increased exposure to the media at Sky will let us find out if this reputation is well earned or not.



Have you read his blog? Well worth a read - he's a very good writer.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> Have you read his blog? Well worth a read - he's a very good writer.


I haven't; anyone with a blog is a dick in my book


----------



## SWSteve (18 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Damn. I'm gonna have to learn how to spell and pronounce his name now and I haven't nailed Kruisjiwiiiicki yet.




Tao


----------



## smutchin (18 Aug 2016)

Tao


----------



## smutchin (18 Aug 2016)

Taaaaaa-o


----------



## smutchin (18 Aug 2016)

Daylight come and me wanna go home.


----------



## smutchin (18 Aug 2016)

Ah... Just noticed that Crackle already posted the Trio ad upthread.


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2016)

Pip Gilbert to Ettix - have we mentioned that one?


----------



## brommers (18 Aug 2016)

Cavendish to Team Wiggins as a domestique.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2016)

Lampre no more? "New project" with TJ Sport and Saronni announced.


----------



## mjr (26 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Lampre no more? "New project" with TJ Sport and Saronni announced.


So Tinkoff and IAM are ending and presumably handing licences back, plus there was agreement to drop from 18 to 17 teams next season. If Lampre keep hold of their licence, does that mean One Pro, Bora and Bahrain are all competing for one vacant licence? Is it an auction or purely a commissioners' decision? If it's at all subjective, UCI's lawyers better be on danger money


----------



## smutchin (26 Aug 2016)

mjr said:


> If Lampre keep hold of their licence, does that mean One Pro, Bora and Bahrain are all competing for one vacant licence?



Are One Pro seriously in the running? I know they have ambitions in that direction but didn't think they were ready to step up yet.


----------



## mjr (26 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Are One Pro seriously in the running? I know they have ambitions in that direction but didn't think they were ready to step up yet.


Good question. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/one...o-become-next-british-worldtour-team-in-2017/ from Feb says "2017 or 2018" which is a weakening of things I'd read before, but with the plans to reduce the number of teams to 16, if only QuickStep ends as rumoured, then One Pro could just end up in a 2018 face-off for that spot with whoever doesn't get the IAM/Tinkoff unused licence - and I suspect One Pro could be the loser both years because the team hasn't been around as long as Ralph Denk pro cycling (Bora-whatever) and probably has less money to spend on lawyers than Bahrain.


----------



## lyn1 (27 Aug 2016)

mjr said:


> So Tinkoff and IAM are ending and presumably handing licences back, plus there was agreement to drop from 18 to 17 teams next season. If Lampre keep hold of their licence, does that mean One Pro, Bora and Bahrain are all competing for one vacant licence? Is it an auction or purely a commissioners' decision? If it's at all subjective, UCI's lawyers better be on danger money



Given they signed virtually all their riders from the 3rd Division I feel ONE have made a good start. It's a big step up. They have some decent results, albeit predominantly in races with few or no World Tour or top Pro Conti teams. Nevertheless, they remain at the weaker end of the Pro Conti continuum. To go World Tour in 2017 they would need an almost totally new squad, including some world class riders. I doubt news of the movement of 20+ riders to the same team would not have crept out, so I do not see it happening.

As to the reduction to 17 World Tour teams for 2017 it depends whether the UCI introduced this as a genuine strategic move for the future or to save embarrassment when they heard they may be short of teams. If the latter, they could just run with 18 teams. If they insist on 17 teams and stick with the muted relegation system, then Dimension Data will need to justify their place against Bora and Bahrain, as they are bottom of the ranking and by some distance. Their problem is they are relying on 4 guys Cav., EBH, Cummings and Siutsou to pick up the vast majority of their WT wins/points. They need to sign more points scorers or guys who can offer more support to those who can score points. I see some significant changes at DD with new signings and a number of current riders not being retained, because even if they escape in 2017 they will face the same issue in 2018.


----------



## mjr (28 Aug 2016)

lyn1 said:


> If they insist on 17 teams and stick with the muted relegation system, then Dimension Data will need to justify their place against Bora and Bahrain, as they are bottom of the ranking and by some distance. Their problem is they are relying on 4 guys Cav., EBH, Cummings and Siutsou to pick up the vast majority of their WT wins/points. They need to sign more points scorers or guys who can offer more support to those who can score points. I see some significant changes at DD with new signings and a number of current riders not being retained, because even if they escape in 2017 they will face the same issue in 2018.


The team rankings are calculated by adding the points of the top five riders, so relying on those four plus Renshaw is no bad thing. They don't need to sign more scorers unless the new signing will outscore an existing one. They're only 57 points behind Cannondale, which is equivalent to 15th place in the Vuelta or 12th in a major one day race. Eminently doable.


----------



## lyn1 (28 Aug 2016)

mjr said:


> The team rankings are calculated by adding the points of the top five riders, so relying on those four plus Renshaw is no bad thing. They don't need to sign more scorers unless the new signing will outscore an existing one. They're only 57 points behind Cannondale, which is equivalent to 15th place in the Vuelta or 12th in a major one day race. Eminently doable.




As you suggest they may escape by the skin of their teeth (although they are way behind 2 Cannondale riders on Vuelta GC, so unless there is a big change they may loose ground). Equally, the UCI may change their mind on number of teams anyway, but going forward, it would be more sensible to strengthen and avoid relegation issues in future, which is what I think they will do. Additional support for Cav, EBH and a top climber spring to mind.


----------



## brommers (28 Aug 2016)

Apparently Scott Thwaites is joining Dimension Data


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Aug 2016)

Majka to join Sagan at Bora-Hansgrohe...


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2016)

I suppose I ought to post on this thread about the rumour that Konig is going to Bora too


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2016)

Meersman to Fortuneo-Vital Concept, a step down but more chance for him to get better opportunities?


----------



## brommers (30 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Meersman to Fortuneo-Vital Concept, a step down but more chance for him to get better opportunities?


Do you think that Dan McLay may be leaving?


----------



## mjr (31 Aug 2016)

http://velonews.competitor.com/2016/08/news/riding-guide-2017-transfers_418502 is VN's big list, often updated.


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2016)

mjr said:


> http://velonews.competitor.com/2016/08/news/riding-guide-2017-transfers_418502 is VN's big list, often updated.


No mention of Konig going to Bora, so perhaps a false report


----------



## smutchin (31 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> No mention of Konig going to Bora, so perhaps a false report



Or perhaps you know something they don't!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Aug 2016)

@rich p's Deep Knowledge of the peloton


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Sep 2016)

Katusha to become Swiss-registered for 2017, with only 5 Russian riders - according to an interview with Ekimov


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Katusha to become Swiss-registered for 2017, with only 5 Russian riders - according to an interview with Ekimov


Maybe the fall-out from Russian athletics doping scandal has made their supply line more difficult...


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2016)

Matt Goss to retire @ only 29. His career has been on the wave for years after being Cav's main rival once. Sad.
Frank Schleck too. Not so sad.
And yesterday's TOB stage winner, Jack Bauer, is leaving Canondale for an unknown destination.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2016)

Dirty Bertie confirmed for Trek-Segway-Freddo for 2017


----------



## brommers (16 Sep 2016)

Looking at PCS and the starting line-ups for riders that are supposed to have been signed for 2017, from the 18 (at the moment) WT teams, only 376 riders have been listed - an average of only 21 per team. Obviously other deals will have been done that have yet to be announced, but that still leaves a lot of riders yet to extend or looking for new teams. The Eneco Tour will be a good chance to impress.


----------



## mjr (16 Sep 2016)

What PCS page, please? Is it citing sources?


----------



## brommers (16 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> What PCS page, please? Is it citing sources?








Click on teams and change to season 2017. No sources given.


----------



## brommers (17 Sep 2016)

Apparently Ben Swift is off to the new Chinese Lampre team.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> What PCS page, please? Is it citing sources?





brommers said:


> View attachment 144152
> 
> Click on teams and change to season 2017. No sources given.



I find that First Cycling is the most reliable, comprehensive and easy to use site for racing stuff*
http://firstcycling.com/

Very easy to get lost for a few hours...

*showing as 24 signed riders for Sky for 2017
http://firstcycling.com/team.php?l=8443&hva=normal


----------



## brommers (17 Sep 2016)

Thanks @Marmion


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> No mention of Konig going to Bora, so perhaps a false report


You appear to have been right.


----------



## brommers (23 Sep 2016)

Looking at the British riders that seemingly haven't secured a contract for 2017 (according to FirstCycling website) I have listed:
Fenn and Kennaugh - Team Sky
Blythe - Tinkoff
Thwaites - Bora Hansgrohe
McNally - Wanty-Groupe Gobert
McLay - Fortuneo-Vital Concept
Shaw - Lotto Soudal
Dibben - Cannondale Drapac
Handley, House, Opie and P Williams - One Pro Cycling
Does anyone have any more info?


----------



## smutchin (23 Sep 2016)

These things generally start to become clear after the Worlds, which is when the current season really starts to enter its wind-down phase.


----------



## SWSteve (23 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> Looking at the British riders that seemingly haven't secured a contract for 2017 (according to FirstCycling website) I have listed:
> Fenn and Kennaugh - Team Sky
> Blythe - Tinkoff
> Thwaites - Bora Hansgrohe
> ...




I'd really be surprised if Blythe did't end up with a team, as Smutch said, it'll all get cleared up after the Worlds.... where Cav will reclaim the rainbow bands then be riding for a team which is relegated to Pro-Conti.


----------



## mjr (23 Sep 2016)

We're assured over in the Doha thread that Thwaites has a deal that just isn't announced.


----------



## brommers (26 Sep 2016)

Apparently Purito is not going to retire and he will be riding for Bahrain Merida next year.


----------



## SWSteve (27 Sep 2016)

Not sure if it warrants talking about, but SKY will now be wearing Castelli. I was hoping for assos, and seeing how assos release a 'fans cut' of their clothing


----------



## smutchin (27 Sep 2016)

Hope he gets a chance to shine there. I feel he's been a bit lost at BMC since his accident. A fresh start might help his ongoing recovery.


----------



## smutchin (27 Sep 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> SKY will now be wearing Castelli



Totally not surprised. Yer average Sky fanboy will already have a wardrobe full of Castelli anyway.

I was hoping it would be another British brand - Endura would have been a good match, though they probably have some exclusivity deal with Movistar. 

Glad it's not Assos! Not that I will be buying the kit in any case.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Sep 2016)

On a similar vein, first view of Team Wiggins new kit design


----------



## mjr (27 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> On a similar vein, first view of Team Wiggins new kit design


That's not the one I'd seen...


----------



## smutchin (28 Sep 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> SKY will now be wearing Castelli



Out of interest, what's your source for this? I know it's been a rumour for a while, but there has been no official announcement.


----------



## SWSteve (28 Sep 2016)

smutchin said:


> Out of interest, what's your source for this? I know it's been a rumour for a while, but there has been no official announcement.



Well, nothing official - but Mottram has said Rapha are moving away from Sky. And, have you seen the Viviani/Italy promo work, if it isn't Castelli something is up. 

I would expect it announced on Monday, before the time trial raining starts in Ernest in Doha


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Sep 2016)

Tag Heuer to sponsor BMC?
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tag-heuer-to-sponsor-bmc-in-2017/

*not very interesting fact of the day* - the CEO of Tag Heuer is Jean-Claude Biver. His brother Marc used to be a director at run the Astana team and was director of the Tour of Suisse.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Sep 2016)

smutchin said:


> View attachment 145687
> 
> 
> Hope he gets a chance to shine there. I feel he's been a bit lost at BMC since his accident. A fresh start might help his ongoing recovery.


Unlikely, not at the dullest of all WT teams; sure, they have japes and jollies off their bikes but their results and lack of flair on the bike is astonishing.


----------



## smutchin (29 Sep 2016)

I'm amazed that they're ahead of Dimension Data in the UCI rankings this season without ever seeming to be so much as taking part in any of the races I've watched. 

With Vanmarcke on the team as well now, it looks like they'll be having a real go at the spring one-dayers next season. Which makes sense - they're always going to be also-rans in the GTs.


----------



## SWSteve (29 Sep 2016)

smutchin said:


> I'm amazed that they're ahead of Dimension Data in the UCI rankings this season without ever seeming to be so much as taking part in any of the races I've watched.
> 
> With Vanmarcke on the team as well now, it looks like they'll be having a real go at the spring one-dayers next season. Which makes sense - they're always going to be also-rans in the GTs.



Dimension data have signed Ben King, Scott Thwaites and Lachlan Morton. Will they bring enough rankings points though...


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Dimension data have signed Ben King, Scott Thwaites and Lachlan Morton. Will they bring enough rankings points though...


No. King has 4 points and the other two have not scored, so doesn't displace Cummings's 38 points.

I think the only riders with enough ranking points to close DDD's gap and without contracts for 2017 showing on PCS are Henao, Rodriguez and Cancellara - two of whom are retired, but one's rumoured to be reconsidering.


----------



## lyn1 (29 Sep 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Dimension data have signed Ben King, Scott Thwaites and Lachlan Morton.* Will they bring enough rankings points though*...



These signings are with a view to strengthening the team in various areas rather than seeking World Tour points. Thwaites and Morton are currently in Div 2 & 3 teams respectively, so will have little opportunity to get WT points as they do far fewer WT races. If you want points you do not look at guys outside WT teams.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2016)

Here's a non-team/rider rumour...

This climb might just be in 2017 Giro, Stelvio from Prato side


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2016)

I once started to climb that on a loaded tourer. It was the 'chapeau' comments and looks of disbelief from racing snakes that made me realise my error and sheepishly turn round.


----------



## SWSteve (1 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Here's a non-team/rider rumour...
> 
> This climb might just be in 2017 Giro, Stelvio from Prato side



They can plan whatever pass on the Stelvio they like, but it wont happen.


----------



## dragon72 (1 Oct 2016)

Honest question: Is it much more tough than Ad'H?


----------



## HF2300 (1 Oct 2016)

Stelvio is 24km at 7.4%, max about 13%, with 48 hairpins and 1845m rise (from Prato). Alpe D'Huez is 14km at 8.1%, max about 11.5%, with 21 hairpins and 1124m rise. Stelvio is a lot higher than Alpe D'Huez.


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> They can plan whatever pass on the Stelvio they like, but it wont happen.


Why not Steve? Weather?
Thomas de Gendt won on it a few years back IIRC.


----------



## SWSteve (1 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> Why not Steve? Weather?
> Thomas de Gendt won on it a few years back IIRC.



It always seems to be covered in Snow when they try to race up it.


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> It always seems to be covered in Snow when they try to race up it.


It was a bit snowy...


----------



## SWSteve (1 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> It was a bit snowy...




He must be bloody freezing


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> It was a bit snowy...



Much more enjoyable with the Italian commentary; not a clue what they are saying, and probably just as much bollocks as Kirby but it sounds much better. "Maaagleeeya Rrrrrrrrrrothhhsa"


----------



## SWSteve (1 Oct 2016)

PFP has joined Canyon SRAM. Their kit is lively


----------



## Buddfox (2 Oct 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Stelvio is 24km at 7.4%, max about 13%, with 48 hairpins and 1845m rise (from Prato). Alpe D'Huez is 14km at 8.1%, max about 11.5%, with 21 hairpins and 1850m rise. Stelvio is a lot higher than Alpe D'Huez.



The Alpe d'Huez rise is about 1100m I think, to a height above sea level of 1,860. Stelvio tops out above 2,700m from memory? Got to say Stelvio is a much greater challenge, just less iconic


----------



## HF2300 (2 Oct 2016)

Buddfox said:


> The Alpe d'Huez rise is about 1100m I think, to a height above sea level of 1,860. Stelvio tops out above 2,700m from memory? Got to say Stelvio is a much greater challenge, just less iconic



You are correct, I had misremembered max elevation for rise, which is 1124m (726 to 1850). I must admit I didn't remember Alpe D'Huez being that high. I'll edit the OP.

Even if they were the same-ish height Stelvio would be much more of a challenge. At 50% again, it's clearly much harder. I don't know about less iconic, though, it has a massive and fearsome reputation in cycling, motorcycling and motor rallying, it just isn't on our TVs every year crammed with mad fans.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Oct 2016)

Davide Cimolai moves from Lampre to FDJ


----------



## brommers (3 Oct 2016)

http://www.aquabluesport.com/press-release-1.html
Ireland's first pro continental team


----------



## mjr (3 Oct 2016)

Are we on the same schedule as past year for licence approvals? Applications listed in the next few days, initial licences early November, final licences early December?


----------



## brommers (4 Oct 2016)

Sky have signed Diego Rosa for 3 years


----------



## SWSteve (4 Oct 2016)

brommers said:


> Sky have signed Diego Rosa for 3 years




Blimey! Another great climber, who would've thought sky would sign one of those


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Oct 2016)

Proper tilt at the Giro or Milan-San Remo?


----------



## SWSteve (4 Oct 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Proper tilt at the Giro or Milan-San Remo?



Didn't he do well in the Giro this year? Don't know if he would be leading the team, but it would be good to see Sky with a pink jersey


----------



## huwsparky (4 Oct 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Didn't he do well in the Giro this year? Don't know if he would be leading the team, but it would be good to see Sky with a pink jersey


Wouldn't be surprised if it was part of his terms being #1 for the Giro.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Oct 2016)

Rumour - Leigh Howard to Aqua Blue...


----------



## rich p (5 Oct 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Didn't he do well in the Giro this year? Don't know if he would be leading the team, but it would be good to see Sky with a pink jersey





huwsparky said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if it was part of his terms being #1 for the Giro.



I think Poels wants first dibs at the Giro


----------



## SWSteve (5 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> I think Poels wants first dibs at the Giro



I remember reading something along these lines also, and if Rosa is leaving because he didn't want to play second fiddle to Aru, then this will surely bite hard.


----------



## brommers (5 Oct 2016)

Rosa's record in the Giro:
2016 - Did not race
2015 - 23rd
2014 - DNF
2013 - 24th


----------



## brommers (6 Oct 2016)

Mark McNally is staying with Wanty next year


----------



## smutchin (6 Oct 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Didn't he do well



As BMC have shown, you get nothing for a pair [of GC contenders], not in this game.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Oct 2016)

Goodbye to IAM Cycling, it's their final event this weekend at Paris-Tours.


----------



## rich p (7 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Goodbye to IAM Cycling, it's their final event this weekend at Paris-Tours.


You can say the same thing probably.
"No more, I am cycling..."


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Oct 2016)

Hofland to Lotto Soudal

edit - I can't quite understand why...


----------



## rich p (11 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Hofland to Lotto Soudal
> 
> edit - I can't quite understand why...


Perhaps he got his Lotto's mixed up and just signed without realising. 
Maybe lead-out for Greipel pays better?


----------



## brommers (11 Oct 2016)

Good team coming together at Aqua Blue Sport
*Riders*
Brammeier Matthew
Denifl Stefan
Dunne Conor
Gate Aaron
Howard Leigh
Irvine Martyn
Koning Peter
Kreder Michel
Nordhaug Lars Petter
Norman Hansen Lasse
Watson Calvin


----------



## User169 (11 Oct 2016)

A sort of transfer. Alpecin are off to Katusha.


----------



## SWSteve (11 Oct 2016)

What's happened to Tony Martin? Neither Etixx nor Bora seem to have him on the book?


----------



## SWSteve (11 Oct 2016)

DP said:


> A sort of transfer. Alpecin are off to Katusha.



I didn't know that was happening, I thought Sunweb were switching spaces on the Giant jersey


----------



## brommers (12 Oct 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> What's happened to Tony Martin? Neither Etixx nor Bora seem to have him on the book?


He's signed for Katusha


----------



## SWSteve (12 Oct 2016)

brommers said:


> He's signed for Katusha



Thanks


----------



## brommers (12 Oct 2016)

Ion Izaguirre has moved to Bahrain Merida - a GC contender now?


----------



## SWSteve (12 Oct 2016)

brommers said:


> Ion Izaguirre has moved to Bahrain Merida - a GC contender now?



At the Vuelta you would imagine, sure lord nibbles will be targeting le tour


----------



## rich p (12 Oct 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> At the Vuelta you would imagine, sure lord nibbles will be targeting le tour


Maybe, but he may know that he's going to get creamed by Froome and Quintana at the Tour and prefer the Giro.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Oct 2016)

Yoann Offredo off to Wanty-Gobert on 2 year deal


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Oct 2016)

Rodriguez's retirement didnae last long, confirmed as going to Team Torture-Merida for next season


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Rodriguez's retirement didnae last long, confirmed as going to Team Torture-Merida for next season


What sort of a nobber wouldn't retire at 37, given the chance?


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 Oct 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> What sort of a nobber wouldn't retire at 37, given the chance?



Being offered a fat pile of cash maybe?


----------



## brommers (24 Oct 2016)

Adam Blythe, Mark Christian, Andrew Fenn, Daniel Pearson and Larry Warbasse to Aqua Blue Sport

Blythe Adam
Brammeier Matthew
Christian Mark
Denifl Stefan
Dunne Conor
Fenn Andrew
Gate Aaron
Hansen Lasse Norman
Howard Leigh
Irvine Martyn
Koning Peter
Kreder Michel
Nordhaug Lars Petter
Pearson Daniel
Warbasse Larry
Watson Calvin


----------



## DRM (24 Oct 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Being offered a fat pile of cash maybe?


And World tour points to his name


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Oct 2016)

DRM said:


> And World tour points to his name



Also apparently will join their backroom staff when he does retire too.


----------



## simo105 (26 Oct 2016)

I'm surprised tom Stewart of Madison genisis has been signed up to pro conti level! Also one pro not announced anything yet?


----------



## lyn1 (26 Oct 2016)

simo105 said:


> I'm surprised tom Stewart of Madison genisis has been signed up to pro conti level! *Also one pro not announced anything yet?*


Not retained Marcin Bialoblocki, John Ebsen, Richard Handley, Sebastian Lander, Martin Mortensen, Chris Opie and Glenn O’Shea
I would have thought Lawless & Stewart would be worth a shout if they are looking at British riders to step up to the pro level.
Generally, unless they have some hitters lined up, and there are few remaining on the market, they will remain one of the weaker PC teams. Some rumors about them having problems which is probably true. The falling £ has increased their cost base significantly based on riders salaries paid in Euros and a European service course. Some companies with cash available may now be reconsidering or sitting on the fence given the uncertainty with Brexit, which could also limit sponsorship options.


----------



## simo105 (26 Oct 2016)

Just noticed tom Stewart is leaving Madison genisis guessing he's going to one pro then?

Now confirmed


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Oct 2016)

Ben Swift is going to TJ Sport (formerly Lampre). Apparently he will get to be team leader in several unspecified events...


----------



## SWSteve (26 Oct 2016)

NFTO are no longer sponsoring a team, but the team will be continuing in a different guise, as a brand new team (I may have missed something, as this article made the changes seem bizarrely complicated)

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...ontinental-team-new-outfit-set-replace-296889


----------



## brommers (26 Oct 2016)

simo105 said:


> I'm surprised tom Stewart of Madison genisis has been signed up to pro conti level! Also one pro not announced anything yet?


Which team has he gone too?


----------



## simo105 (26 Oct 2016)

brommers said:


> Which team has he gone too?



One Pro cycling


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Oct 2016)

Viviani confirms he's staying at Sky for another 2 years


----------



## SWSteve (26 Oct 2016)

Looks like Sky will be using Lightweight wheels next season, despite 'buying' shamano previously


----------



## brommers (27 Oct 2016)

simo105 said:


> One Pro cycling


Thanks


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Oct 2016)

Just spotted that EQS are now Quick Step Floors. I must have missed Etixx buggering off.

edit - turns out it was only announced today:
http://www.etixx-quickstep.com/en/n...k-step-becomes-quick-step-floors-in-2017/2942


----------



## Crackle (27 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Just spotted that EQS are now Quick Step Floors. I must have missed Etixx buggering off.
> 
> edit - turns out it was only announced today:
> http://www.etixx-quickstep.com/en/n...k-step-becomes-quick-step-floors-in-2017/2942


Is the logo gonna be laminated or floating?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> Is the logo gonna be laminated or floating?


Hopefully Quick Step follow this thread and will pay me royalties for the following comment...

Quick Step is the best ever flooring I have ever had.


----------



## Crackle (27 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Hopefully Quick Step follow this thread and will pay me royalties for the following comment...
> 
> Quick Step is the best ever flooring I have ever had.


The bastards have stopped making the one I've got downstairs, so I can't ever take a bit up without replacing the lot; gits.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> The bastards have stopped making the one I've got downstairs, so I can't ever take a bit up without replacing the lot; gits.


No royalties for you...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (27 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Hopefully Quick Step follow this thread and will pay me royalties for the following comment...
> 
> Quick Step is the best ever flooring I have ever had.


I have actually bought two Quick Step floors, choice of several but opted for them due to cycling sponsorship.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Oct 2016)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I have actually bought two Quick Step floors, choice of several but opted for them due to cycling sponsorship.


My purchase was as a result of seeing the brand name in the shop and thinking "oh, is that the cycling team sponsor?" And then having a look...as I posted earlier - the best ever flooring I have ever had*

* maybe I should be posting this on twitter and badgering them for a free plank?


----------



## mjr (28 Oct 2016)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I have actually bought two Quick Step floors, choice of several but opted for them due to cycling sponsorship.


I think I bought one a few years ago. Same reason. Sponsorship works, kids!


----------



## SWSteve (28 Oct 2016)

Elisonde signs for teamsky


----------



## smutchin (28 Oct 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Elisonde signs for teamsky



I guess Barguil and Pinot turned them down then.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> I think I bought one a few years ago. Same reason. Sponsorship works, kids!


Did it meet "the best ever flooring I have ever had" standard?


----------



## Winnershsaint (28 Oct 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Elisonde signs for teamsky


As does Diego Rosa.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Nov 2016)

Mr 60% is back, and this time he's got Pro Conti and Women's World Tour teams
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/rii...orldtour-teams-virtu-pro-veloconcept-in-2017/


----------



## Crackle (3 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> Mr 60% is back, and this time he's got Pro Conti and Women's World Tour teams
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/rii...orldtour-teams-virtu-pro-veloconcept-in-2017/


Feeder squads for a World Tour project.......We can only be thankful for Riis's continuing involvement in the sport....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Nov 2016)

Not a rumour or a transfer, but the end of a career some kinda linked.

Over 6,000 fans in Gent to say good-bye to Fabian


----------



## Dayvo (12 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> Not a rumour or a transfer, but the end of a career some kinda linked.
> 
> Over 6,000 fans in Gent to say good-bye to Fabian



Is that like 'Where's wally?' You've got to find him amongst the crowd.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Nov 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Is that like 'Where's wally?' You've got to find him amongst the crowd.



There he is


----------



## Dayvo (12 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> There he is



3-1


----------



## HF2300 (18 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> There he is




Whoever's in charge of the matrix lights seems to thinks they're saying farewell to Brian.


----------



## SWSteve (18 Nov 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Whoever's in charge of the matrix lights seems to thinks they're saying farewell to Brian.



I was more focused on the lights on the track, the Mysterons are coming for him!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Nov 2016)

Westra leaves Astana for Wanty.

FDJ to re-introduce white shirts for 2017.


----------



## rich p (23 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> FDJ to re-introduce white shirts for 2017


Hurrah!!! You're back in fashion again...


----------



## SWSteve (23 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> Westra leaves Astana for Wanty.
> 
> FDJ to re-introduce white shirts for 2017.




Shorts as well...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Nov 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Shorts as well...


Aye, typo on my part there - it was the white shorts that made me  rather than white shirt. I like the blue top and short combo.


----------



## SWSteve (23 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> Aye, typo on my part there - it was the white shorts that made me  rather than white shirt. I like the blue top and short combo.



How do they cope with white shorts, surely one spill of their electrolyte drink, and its going to look like they've had an accident, similar to how Tony is below


----------



## mjr (24 Nov 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> How do they cope with white shorts, surely one spill of their electrolyte drink, and its going to look like they've had an accident,


So you say you've not peed yourself before you could get to the gents, you say you've spilt your electrolyte drink? Remind me never to ask you to refill my water bottle!


----------



## SWSteve (24 Nov 2016)

mjr said:


> So you say you've not peed yourself before you could get to the gents, you say you've spilt your electrolyte drink? Remind me never to ask you to refill my water bottle!


----------



## SWSteve (25 Nov 2016)

Random choice for the official photo for Astana's new kit. Random plugs and cameras...


----------



## rich p (25 Nov 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Random choice for the official photo for Astana's new kit. Random plugs and cameras...


An uncanny resemblance to Chris Froome...


----------



## SWSteve (25 Nov 2016)

I should also have said how much I hate all the black clothing in the peloton. Lotto soudal's kit stands out even more (it's also the best pro kit).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Nov 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I should also have said how much I hate all the black clothing in the peloton. Lotto soudal's kit stands out even more (it's also the best pro kit).


Are you living in the past? I thought that was a 2013 or 2014 "thing" - not that I ever thought it was a "thing"


----------



## SWSteve (25 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> Are you living in the past? I thought that was a 2013 or 2014 "thing" - not that I ever thought it was a "thing"



The increase in Black?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Nov 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> The increase in Black?


aye


----------



## SWSteve (25 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> aye


Ah. It just seems to have stepped another level this year, like the teams that were 'different' have moved to black.


----------



## SWSteve (25 Nov 2016)

Not sure if this is the correct locale, but it would appear the number of riders for each team in WT races is set to drop

GC: 8
All others: 7


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Nov 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Not sure if this is the correct locale, but it would appear the number of riders for each team in WT races is set to drop
> 
> GC: 8
> All others: 7


Maybe there needs to be a "chatter" thread as there are a few things happening/going on which have no specific thread or do not warrant new threads?

As for reduction in team numbers, will that be to reduce the number of riders or increase the number of teams? And if there is an increase in teams will it result in more riders overall?


----------



## SWSteve (25 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> Maybe there needs to be a "chatter" thread as there are a few things happening/going on which have no specific thread or do not warrant new threads?
> 
> As for reduction in team numbers, will that be to reduce the number of riders or increase the number of teams? And if there is an increase in teams will it result in more riders overall?



that wasn't said. But the reduction in numbers is supposed to help rider safety, so you would assume this would mean we would remain at 22 teams at TdF. But I wouldn't be surprised if Prudy included more Wildcard teams


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Nov 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> that wasn't said. But the reduction in numbers is supposed to help rider safety, so you would assume this would mean we would remain at 22 teams at TdF. But I wouldn't be surprised if Prudy included more Wildcard teams


It might lead to a few more unemployed or 2nd string riders.


----------



## SWSteve (26 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> It might lead to a few more unemployed or 2nd string riders.



Why wouldn't the 'good' riders filter down to lower level teams, thus raising the level of the 'lower' teams


----------



## lyn1 (26 Nov 2016)

It is not up to race organisers to decide numbers, but the Professional Cycling Council. The UCI, race organisers and teams have representation on PCC, I am not aware of this being agreed, so doubt it will happen in 2017. Logically it should coincide with the new WT races becoming compulsory in 2018 or 2019.


----------



## brommers (29 Nov 2016)

Have only just heard this
http://oneprocycling.com/2017-team-announcement/


----------



## mjr (29 Nov 2016)

Licences awarded. As you'd expect, apart from Lampre successor TJ Sports being delayed. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci...s-for-2017-but-tj-sports-remain-under-review/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Dec 2016)

mjr said:


> Licences awarded. As you'd expect, apart from Lampre successor TJ Sports being delayed. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci...s-for-2017-but-tj-sports-remain-under-review/


Not sounding too good for TJ Sport
http://www.velonews.com/2016/12/news/tj-sports-uncertain-2017-worldtour-future_425854


----------



## lyn1 (6 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Not sounding too good for TJ Sport
> http://www.velonews.com/2016/12/news/tj-sports-uncertain-2017-worldtour-future_425854



"Hypothetically, only Swift and Meintjes could find teams in such short notice, others would struggle"..........

Yes, but the team were rumored to be "buying points" when they thought they were in competition with DDD and Bora. Points are of no value now the UCI have accepted 18 teams, plus the riders are desperate, so will be stuck with significantly reduced deals.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Dec 2016)

lyn1 said:


> "Hypothetically, only Swift and Meintjes could find teams in such short notice, others would struggle"..........


There's a fair few more "big names" than Swift and Meintjes - Rui Costa, Modolo, Ferrari, Guardini, Marcato, Niemiec, Polanc, Ulissi from a quick check.


----------



## rich p (7 Dec 2016)

Tinkoff was right in one thing, that the world of pro cycling finance is a mess.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> Tinkoff was right in one thing, that the world of pro cycling finance is a mess.


A visionary...


----------



## rich p (7 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> A visionary...


Where are those loveable Russian oligarchs when you need them...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Dec 2016)

The doper Franco Pellizotti signs for Team Torture-Merida


----------



## rich p (8 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> The doper Franco Pellizotti signs for Team Torture-Merida


kinell


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Dec 2016)

Rodriguez has announced he will no longer be riding with Team Torture-Merida next year. 

Edit - could it have been a "world tour points scam"?


----------



## simo105 (9 Dec 2016)

Chris lawless goes to axeon hagens Berman. Was going to onepro.


----------



## SWSteve (9 Dec 2016)

simo105 said:


> Chris lawless goes to axeon hagens Berman. Was going to onepro.



Don't blame him, Axel Mercx seems to do a good job of progressing riders. This coupled with onepro's status for next year must have helped make the switch


----------

